# Is it this easy?



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I still somewhat new to the area and still learning how to snapper fish around here. For the past 6 trips out, I've limited in about 1.5hrs of fishing or less. Is this normal around here?
Well, we went out yesterday, conditions were great. Hit one spot and caught our limit of 6 in less than 45min. Largest was 20lbs first one caught of the day. 4 were from the 13-15lbs and the smallest was just at 11lbs. Went around and trolled for grouper for a bit. Caught a bonita and a king on our way in. I cut up the bonita and tried to use it for grouper bait. But no luck. I guess I need to figure out this grouper thing before the end of snapper season. Anyone got any pointers? I hear that people are catching dolphin off the Navarre pier, but this seems to be like an old lady hitting the jackpot at the penny slots. 

Also, in the etique place. I was on public numbers out about 13miles on a spot and only one other boat. They seemed to have been there a bit but weren't catching anything. We pulled up right next to them, since they were on the wreck. We dropped our line in and caught fish. My question is that since we were on public numbers, does it matter how close we were to them? I kinda felt bad that we were there for only 45min and limited while we didn't see them pull up a single fish. I gave them one of our just legal size snapper since we were limited. Is that a bad thing? The other times I've been out to that same spot, people were either anchored on top and others trying to move around to get into position. So I figured it was normal and did it anyway.

Attached is the 6 from this saturday.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Dang! Looks like you got it figured out. We've been fishing public stuff out of destin with not much luck. They seem pretty beat up over here.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Etiquette like what you described is fine if it's a small target area.
Glad you are having no problems getting your limit. Fished Destin also yesterday. Was very slow in 90' of water. Just found these two.


----------



## Pdash (Apr 14, 2011)

If you know what you are doing it is "that easy". I have a job where I get to talk to a lot of local fisherman and in my findings most have no clue what they are doing. Mostly because they don't do the research themselves or have not been on boats with experienced captains. 

My first time was on a charter out of this area and I learned more than I could have been told in any post. It's not so much about private numbers vs public numbers is more about how to fish in this area.

Fishing is like hunting. You have target species and you need to learn about them. What they do, where they hold up, what do they eat, when do they eat, ect ect... If you learn this about any species, then you can usually target them with more success. 

I would say that you have probably learned a great deal about snapper so far. Especially since you can pull up next to a boat and limit while they haven't caught any. I know I might get flack for this statement, but I've done this several times and if one guy is catching then maybe that other boat needs to take note.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree if I am not catching anything then I am watching and copying what they are doing.


----------



## wolfish82 (Apr 10, 2010)

What were you using for bait?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You did great. I've done the same thing and then I would tell the other boat what I was using and how to do it. It happens all the time. Some people go crazy with heavy tackle, weights and line that's not needed.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Great eating size!


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

wolfish82 said:


> What were you using for bait?


 Live cigs right off the bait boat
8/0 hook on 80lbs fluoro leeder/knocker rig

just like the other post said, I read a lot more before I started.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> You did great. I've done the same thing and then I would tell the other boat what I was using and how to do it. It happens all the time. Some people go crazy with heavy tackle, weights and line that's not needed.


 Do you just go about saying it without them prompting you? I would think he would be a bit insulted. But I guess you're just trying to be nice.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*snapper*

i had to down size my leader all wayto 20 lbs test to get them to bite yesterday it all depends on what they have already seen on that spot as a general rule if the bite is off a light long fluro leader and a 5/0 circle hook with a live cig. 20 feet off the bottom kills the big boys everytime.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice size snaps!!!! Good deal brother!!!


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

billin said:


> i had to down size my leader all wayto 20 lbs test to get them to bite yesterday it all depends on what they have already seen on that spot as a general rule if the bite is off a light long fluro leader and a 5/0 circle hook with a live cig. 20 feet off the bottom kills the big boys everytime.


Best advice I think Ive gotten. Thanks bro


----------



## wolfish82 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. What kind of boat are you fishing from? Looks like an 18ft bowrider.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

wolfish82 said:


> Thanks for the info. What kind of boat are you fishing from? Looks like an 18ft bowrider.


19'Dual con. Family boat. But hey, its nit what you fish on or what rod you have. Its all about the fish


----------



## wolfish82 (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree, thanks for the post. I fish from something very similar (22ft bowrider). Keep looking at buying a fishing boat but its hard to justify the expense when the boat you have is paid for.


----------

